# Josh Howard cleaning up stained reputation



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks' Howard cleaning up stained reputation

Star forward refuses back down from comments about marijuana use 
03:39 AM CDT on Tuesday, June 24, 2008

Josh Howard's words – the foolish ones he uttered on the radio before Game 3 of the playoff series against New Orleans about smoking marijuana during the off-season – have tainted his reputation. 

But he refuses to run from his words. Or let them prevent him from being an asset to the communities in Dallas and his native North Carolina. 

Actually, he'll spend some more time dealing with the fallout from his words during the four-day basketball camp, which began Monday, that bears his name. 

You can't fool kids. They know what he said about smoking marijuana, whether they listened to it on the radio, read it or heard from their friends. 

"People's first reaction is that I just got high all day every day," Howard said Monday afternoon. 

"I got on a radio station back home and talked about it. I've got nothing to hide. I ain't scared. There's been no backlash." 

That's not really the point. 

Howard, who said he'll address his comments, also needs to explain to each of the camp's 137 kids why they should refrain from using marijuana, any other illegal drug, and avoid underage drinking. 

Perhaps he'll do it during the daily sessions about life skills, in which Howard or a guest speaker discusses the importance of education or decision-making. 

His words should be direct and honest. No ambiguity should exist when he's done. 

"I think it would be good for him to address it," said Martha Wilson, a special education teacher from Plano, who had three children at the camp. "Accountability is good for all of us. 

"My kids wanted to talk to him and see if they could help him because they care about him. When you love somebody it's not just about what they can do for you, but what you can do for them." 

Howard owes the kids at his camp an explanation, just like he felt obligated to phone NBA commissioner David Stern as well as Michael Jordan because of their Nike relationship and the executives from the sports beverage company he represents. 

"I called David Stern and apologized because I ain't crazy," Howard said. "I heard the backlash, and he could've been feeling the same way. I wanted to make sure he understood some of the things going on in my personal life. Really, though, it was just about being a man and dealing with it." 

Howard wants to do too much good work to put himself in a position where he's being called a pothead. 

Remember, he's the same guy who turned down an opportunity to make the U.S. basketball team as a defensive stopper in 2006 because he had promised his hometown kids a basketball camp. 

This is also the same man who sponsors a boys and a girls AAU team and a league in North Carolina in which every player receives a free uniform, which is a big deal for many families given the state of our economy. 

He has camps in both communities and makes sure sponsorships are available for kids without the cash to attend. He's also in the process of organizing a health fair for senior citizens. 

"This is all stuff I've always wanted to do," he said. 

Pro athletes are role models whether they accept the responsibility or not. It comes with the seven-digit salaries, 10,000-square-foot houses and the $100,000 automobiles. 

Besides, they can't really expect to earn huge dollars persuading fans to buy the products they hawk, while asking them to ignore their off-the-field indiscretions. It doesn't work that way. 

Howard understands that. He can influence kids. Not all of them, obviously, but he can positively affect a lot of lives. 

We're all flawed. And aside from the self-righteous among us, we've all made regrettable decisions. There's no shame in that. The shame comes from continually making the same mistakes. 

Howard is smart enough to avoid that. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...l/mavs/stories/062408dnspotaylor.430b80a.html


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

he was the guy i related with the most in the league before the situation. underrated, under appreciated to the fact that he completely earned where he's at now. always been the first guy to stand up for teammates, speak his mind & give back. After the marijuana news broke, that just made me relate even more. the hate i didn't give a **** about, that's reality, and he spoke freely.

can't ask for any more direct & honest words from the hustleman, you get what you see. i look of it as, you can't be the one to judge, because you really don't know the hardships that people don't speak of


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

What he does in the offseason is his problem but going to a party after a loss against the Hornets and playing like you don't care in the playoffs is unacceptable and there's no excuse for that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> What he does in the offseason is his problem but going to a party after a loss against the Hornets and playing like you don't care in the playoffs is unacceptable and there's no excuse for that.


Amen to that. I could care less what he smokes and when he smokes as long as it doesn't affect his play and demeanor.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kids watch what you do, not what you say.


----------



## Wick3d Jester (Jun 25, 2008)

Smoking marijuana didn't affect Howard's performance in the playoffs. I just don't like how he handled the situation. After he got back from his injury; he was clearly struggling. I don't understand what he was thinking by bringing more attention to himself. How does it look after you make comments about marijuana, and then end up completely bombing in the first round of the playoffs? Perhaps, it's a learning a experience. He better hope Dallas still has faith in him.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Josh's rep is far from stained. I hate how the media is out to hang anyone who admits to anything with their misleading headlines and fabricated bs stories just to sell something. Howard has always been on the up and up, he admits to smoking a little bud in the offseason and he's an instant criminal. Anything to make people forget Kobe is a ******* trying to appear as a family guy having his damn kids we've never seen before this finals series with him in post game interviews. 

Like others have said already, his birthday party was the only wrong done here but seeing as some players attended while others didn't just makes me feel there was a rift in the locker room. Hopefully all is cured by next season but players have done far worse and painting Howard as a bad character guy is a crime in it's self. He's done tons of work out in South Carolina since day 1. You don't hear about it enough tho. Why doesn't the media paint him as Jesus since he's helping people if they want to distort a story into more fabricated bs to sell their opinions.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Nowitzki didnt have family & friends dying left & right, & nagging injuries, losing his bestfriend to a new PG. it was clear Kidds orders were to get Dirk his, J.Hustle was not used to it, theres numerous excuses on top of the marijuana & party negativity that played a part. 

Dirk played completely uninspired ball in that 1st round exit to the GSW before this past season, when Josh was the best player on either team (IMO). I also consider him Dallas MVP in the finals series against those Miami Referees (i mean Heat). he really needs to come full circle, come out as the underdog & pick up his game where he left it before this past season. so many distractions & call outs, i can't help but think he's going to once again prove everyone wrong & take over with Carlisle as coach. Dallas better hope i;m right.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> Nowitzki didnt have family & friends dying left & right, & nagging injuries, losing his bestfriend to a new PG. it was clear Kidds orders were to get Dirk his, J.Hustle was not used to it, theres numerous excuses on top of the marijuana & party negativity that played a part.


I am sure he was just fine at his party after the loss against the Hornets.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So he lights up a few joints during the offseason. Its his decision, who cares?


----------

